
Google Gets 3 Months to Fix Privacy or Face French Fines - Libertatea
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-20/google-to-get-3-months-to-fix-privacy-policy-or-face-french-fine.html
======
nmc
[http://www.cnil.fr/english/news-and-
events/news/article/cnil...](http://www.cnil.fr/english/news-and-
events/news/article/cnil-orders-google-to-comply-with-the-french-data-
protection-act-within-three-months/)

